# koords im wow anzeigen?



## alfknubbel (2. Dezember 2008)

ie kann ich die hier geposteten koords im wow sehen?
thx


----------



## Maladin (2. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt Interface Addons für WoW, die diese Aufgabe übernehmen. Such dir eines aus, das deinen Ansprüchen entspricht. Ich würde dir Cartographer empfehlen.

/wink maladin


----------



## Alcasim (2. Dezember 2008)

Addons - Empfehle Carbonite oder sonst Cartographer!


Hier der Link zum Tutorial wie du Addons installierst


----------

